# Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

Comments below:



> Maxstang wrote:
> > This is a follow up to my initial post, and I hope it's ok to start a new
> > posting. As I stated before, my Russco charger in my 96V Voltsrabbit died
> > a while back and _Russco has now decided (after having it for 2 months) that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

The Quickcharge charger does not appear to be isolated. If you tie the AC
ground to chassis ground, does this pull the traction pack negative to
chassis ground as well?
Stephen Chapman




> BBrown wrote:
> >
> > Comments below:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*



> enganear wrote:
> > The Quickcharge charger does not appear to be isolated. If you tie the AC
> > ground to chassis ground, does this pull the traction pack negative to
> > chassis ground as well?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*



> enganear wrote:
> > The Quickcharge charger does not appear to be isolated.
> What makes you say this? I did not think to check with an ohm-meter, but
> I did take one apart and saw no indication it is not isolated. The DC
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

Malcolm,

I have been using a Delta-Q 96 Volt charger in my VW EV and I like it a lot. 
It is very small, very quiet and isolated. I am in Las Vegas so it can 
apparently deal with heat. I bought it from www.canev.com. Roger Stockton, 
on this list, is with Delta-Q so he would likely respond to questions you 
might have about it.

Gail


Thanks for your response Gail! Do you use the DC/DC converter function of
the charger as well? And how long have you been using the Delta-Q? 

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19586555.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

Thanks for your response! I'm looking at the Quick Charge products now as
well. They seem much cheaper than the other chargers I've seen. Why is
this? I'm also enamored of their 3 year warranty! After my dealings with
Russco, I'm interested in a good warranty. -Malcolm


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19586578.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

I have been using the Delta-Q charger since spring of 2006. You lost me on 
the DC/DC question. I did not know it had that function, but I do not do 
any of the work on my cars. I had the charger shipped to Bob Anderson who 
was totally redoing the car for me and he installed it. If I can reach him 
I will see if he can answer this.

Gail
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Maxstang" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, September 20, 2008 8:40 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations
>
>
> Thanks for your response Gail! Do you use the DC/DC converter function of
> the charger as well? And how long have you been using the Delta-Q?
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19586555.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

> Thanks for your response Gail! Do you use the DC/DC converter function of
> the charger as well? And how long have you been using the Delta-Q?


That sounds like a nice function, how much it the Delta Q?


-----
Except from himself and other fellow men, 
Man is the least endangered of all species. - Me
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19590067.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

I could not find isolation mentioned in the specifications. Please let us
know if you find out otherwise.
-Stephen Chapman




> Cory Cross-2 wrote:
> >
> > enganear wrote:
> >> The Quickcharge charger does not appear to be isolated.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

Thank you for that brief, well worded explanation. I know how a rectifier
works, but had not thought of it exactly that way and had not considered the
traction pack isolation issue with a non-isolated charger.
-Stephen Chapman



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >
> > enganear wrote:
> >> The Quickcharge charger does not appear to be isolated. If you tie the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*



> Stephen Chapman enganear wrote:
> > Thank you for that brief, well worded explanation. I know how a rectifier
> > works, but had not thought of it exactly that way and had not considered the
> > traction pack isolation issue with a non-isolated charger.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

Hi EVerybody;

I will chime in on the Quick Charge Chargers as I hauled off and bought 2 
back in the spring when I bought ALL the stuff for my 72 volt Sentra, now 
abuilding. I haven't used them, other than lending one to Rich Thomas after 
he went back to 72 volts in his Saturn after the CDOT overweight debacle, 
when he had to shed many of his batteries to get below GVW. So we used one 
of these 72 volters. They are, seems to me a BIG ass transformer, weigh as 
much as a battery!So, MY thoughts were that they are isolated??It has a 
quirky digital readout, which SEEMS to work OK? Gives the status=78% 
charges,etc as it goes to 100%. I think they do about 20 amps?Being cheap I 
bought them, as I THINK they were only about 300 bux, from Electric Vehicle 
Systems in Carolina, talked to Jeff, down there.ALSO got my 1k Rebuilt 
Curtis from them, too. The first one was DOA, but he sent me another in a 
few daze, THAT one was fine, were still honeymooning..

Of course SOME of my questions were; can I change the charging voltage? 
At first glance IU think they are wound for the voltage ya asked for? There 
aren't many 72 volt chargers out there. So I gueess they wind the tranny for 
the asked for voltage? Or COULD ya reconnect the rectifyer output like a 
golf cart charger for double 72 for 144 volts making it more useful in the 
high voltage race?b I'm guessing that it is a similar thing to a K and W 
that it has a board that controls, via a SCR, etc the output? Chargers I can 
almost grasp how they work? And YOU can slap together a quick, cheepo, Bad 
Boy setup so you CAN drive, IF your chosen charger shits out? Unlike a 
controller that goes, and you are dead in the water, MORE than a figure of 
speech in Galveston or Heuston.

But at least Quick Charge is another option, surprised that they seem to 
be a secret?

Seeya

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Maxstang" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, September 20, 2008 11:43 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations


>
> Thanks for your response! I'm looking at the Quick Charge products now as
> well. They seem much cheaper than the other chargers I've seen. Why is
> this? I'm also enamored of their 3 year warranty! After my dealings with
> Russco, I'm interested in a good warranty. -Malcolm
>
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19586578.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

I have just installed a Quick Charge 120V charger into a VW. It
initially pulled about 18 amps, then dropped to less than 15 amps
within 10 minutes. The readout indicates % charged, but I think it
includes the equalize time, which cannot be turned off. I asked the
company if it's possible to change the voltage, it is not. I think it
is isolated. I checked the voltage from each prong to the battery pack
and got no voltage. It is a heavy sucker!

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

How heavy are they?




> Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> > It is a heavy sucker!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*



> Gail Lucas wrote:
> 
> > I have been using the Delta-Q charger since spring of 2006.
> > You lost me on the DC/DC question. I did not know it had
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

The literature says the 144 volt units weigh 42-52 pounds depending on 
model. I will weigh it and check for isolation when mine arrives - any 
day now.
Bob

Quoting AMPrentice <[email protected]>:

>
> How heavy are they?
>
>


> > Jon Glauser-2 wrote:
> >> It is a heavy sucker!
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

I just looked at the site properly this time and the 
10amp is 42 lbs. 
20 amp is 52 lbs.
Are you getting the onboard select-a-charger one?
Still a decent price if it can do my AGMs.

-----
Except from himself and other fellow men, 
Man is the least endangered of all species. - Me

Linux registered user #479376 no more MS Windoze ever!
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19621177.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

I'm VERY interested in how you like the Quick Charge Jon. Please keep us up
to date as to how it performs. -Malcolm
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/96V-Charger-Recommendations-tp19575874p19659544.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 96V Charger Recommendations*

Hello All,
My 144volt Quick Charge arrived last evening - the UPS driver huffing 
and puffing - it is every bit of 45+ pounds packed. (The literature says 42)
My S10 is at the paint shop for another 2 days, so I just unpacked it 
and checked it out, get out the instruction sheet and read it, etc.

A quick check with my DVM shows: The ground pin on the 110 volt input 
plug is grounded to the case of the charger.
There is NO continuity between any other wires, either of the output 
wires (simple enough, red and black) and the prongs of the 110 volt plug.
Unless somethings ties together under power, it would appear so far that 
this Quick Charge Battery Charger is isolated - there is no continuity 
with power off between ground and either side of the traction pack.
More in a couple days.
Bob




> Maxstang wrote:
> > I'm VERY interested in how you like the Quick Charge Jon. Please keep us up
> > to date as to how it performs. -Malcolm
> >
> ...


----------

